# 12,000 Lumen flounder fishing boat lights



## Skinny Gold (Jul 2, 2009)

I just finished this project for a fisherman here in Texas. He saw my bike lights on craigslist and asked if i could build him some lights for his flounder fishing boat. He was having trouble keeping his 9 100 watt halogen lights from killing his batteries. He also had three 500 watt halogen work lights running off a small generator. I built him eight cases that house five R2s powered by a buckpuck. These cases will be mounted on a bar that gets submerged in the water while fishing. I also built two large spot lights with five R2s for above the water spot lighting. The whole system will run off two deep cycle batteries at 24 volts. Everything is being coated with Alumahyde II to protect it from the salt water. I ll post some pics once everything is mounted on the boat.


----------



## roadie_scum (May 17, 2008)

can I be the first to say "beamshots!!!"


----------



## 56cbr600rr (Oct 16, 2008)

IS he taking you on the maiden voyage? This could be a new industry for you to make some cheese!


----------



## WeakMite (May 11, 2004)

Shiver me timers


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHA That is awesome!


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

I was going to say those 5 x R2 units are going to run hot, until I read that they'll be underwater. Very cool (literally and figuratively 

JZ


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

"Holy Mackerel, Batman" ah sorry, its for flounder isn't it 

This is the type of forward thinking we need down under. We are forever pulling raw material out of the ground and sending it off overseas for "value adding" before buying the finished goods back. This bloke is taking value adding to the extreme, he'll be pulling fried flounder straight out of the water. All he needs is some chips and newspaper to roll it all up into and he'll make a killing on a Friday night


----------



## Skinny Gold (Jul 2, 2009)

Shiver me timbers. Halarious. I laughed out loud when i read it. I wonder if it means anything. 

The lights are being mounted as we speak and i myself am dying to see the beam shots. The lenses are all carclo 8 degrees i think so the whole thing should have some nice throw. I will post some photos as soon as i have them. This next photo is a picture of his previous set up that was removed. You would think it would be plenty of light but he tells me there are boats out there running way more than this. The bar you see with the nine 100 watt halogen lights is what goes in the water. I think the whole thing is to boil and cook the fish while you pass over them and pull them out ready to eat. I cant wait to see this in action.


----------



## vroom9 (Feb 24, 2009)

Definitely a cool setup. Try and get a shot from the guy of it powered up in use.

I was thinking that some automotive HID kits might get the same kind of lumens for a lot less $$$. The kits that I used on a motorcycle were only $20 a piece and give the normal 2800 or so lumens. LED's are great, but you don't get 140 lumens per dollar.


----------



## Skinny Gold (Jul 2, 2009)

The HIDs would be very bright but the problem of power would still remain. HIDs would require less juice because most are 35 watts but a bunch of them would still kill a bank of batteries pretty quickly. With two deep cycle batteries, the LED lights should be able to run all night before they would deplete the batteries to low levels. He wanted to get rid of the portable generator and the alternator on the engine helping the battery keep up with the all the halogens. It was worth the money to him to have all his lights quietly running off of batteries.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

So 9000lumens for 8 * 5 * 3 = Total draw of 120 watts.

okay the Draw is WAY less, BUT, he had @20,000 Lumens of the 9 x 100watts alone so hope he's happy with 1/2 the lumens or the colour / optices make up for it.

Be interesting either way, hope it goes as planned!!


----------



## Skinny Gold (Jul 2, 2009)

We knew that the output was going to be less but the whiter light should provide better visibility in the water. His big concern was getting rid of the portable generator making its racket while they are trying to enjoy some fishing. The other problem was alternator he had to install on the air boat motor. Flounder fishing is done in very shallow water so you need an engine with a propeller mounted on a platform at the rear of the boat to move around the shallow water. When the nine halogens would start to dim, he had to increase the rpms on the air engine to rev up the alternator but then the boat was moving too fast to fish so it was a complicated ballet of trying to fish and keeping the lights on. If it does prove to be not enough light, we will add a few more leds to make up the difference. We will see how it turns out.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah can always add more I guess, or just run 2 x 100watt lamps or something short term still less power being used.


----------



## krazymad (Dec 12, 2006)

Any beam shot updates??


----------



## gatorbate (Jun 13, 2011)

Skinny Gold said:


> I just finished this project for a fisherman here in Texas. He saw my bike lights on craigslist and asked if i could build him some lights for his flounder fishing boat. He was having trouble keeping his 9 100 watt halogen lights from killing his batteries. He also had three 500 watt halogen work lights running off a small generator. I built him eight cases that house five R2s powered by a buckpuck. These cases will be mounted on a bar that gets submerged in the water while fishing. I also built two large spot lights with five R2s for above the water spot lighting. The whole system will run off two deep cycle batteries at 24 volts. Everything is being coated with Alumahyde II to protect it from the salt water. I ll post some pics once everything is mounted on the boat.


how much would you charge for building another bar like the one you made to go in the water?


----------



## william johnson (Jun 13, 2011)

*Flounder Lights*

Came across your forum and am very interested in how these lights work out. I just went and picked up one of my aluminum boats yesterday that I used to have rigged up for floundering and am now in the process of stripping and redoing everything on the boat. My cousin and I were just talking today about a different alternative to what we used to have....which was six 500 watt halogen lights. What is the price for something like this and how would it compare to the lighting I had as far as the amount of light it puts out and the amount of wattage it would pull.....I am sure the wattage won't be much.....just curious? Anyway get back to me asap as I am in the process of shopping for lights.

Thanks


----------



## william johnson (Jun 13, 2011)

Is the lumen total for all of the lights or is it per box that has 5 lights in each?


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

william johnson said:


> Came across your forum and am very interested in how these lights work out. I just went and picked up one of my aluminum boats yesterday that I used to have rigged up for floundering and am now in the process of stripping and redoing everything on the boat. My cousin and I were just talking today about a different alternative to what we used to have....which was six 500 watt halogen lights. What is the price for something like this and how would it compare to the lighting I had as far as the amount of light it puts out and the amount of wattage it would pull.....I am sure the wattage won't be much.....just curious? Anyway get back to me asap as I am in the process of shopping for lights.
> 
> Thanks


Hey man. Since you're new to the forum I just wanted to point out that the original post was almost 2 years ago. It looks like he doesn't post much but has logged in about a month ago. If you click on his user name and go to his profile, the is a link under contact info to send him an email.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

I would suggest that these are now also outdated and you could achieve similar results with even less LEDs now.


----------

